
When GoFundMe Gets Ugly - danso
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/11/gofundme-nation/598369/
======
keiferski
The problem with relying on crowdfunding and social media to address issues is
the same problem with using voting systems to select government
representatives - you mostly just end up with media-savvy, charismatic people
- and not necessarily the most deserving, talented, or qualified.

Perhaps the most deserving fundee (is that a word?) is not familiar enough
with marketing tactics to build a fundraising campaign. And perhaps the most
effective government leader is a monotone guy who gets nervous in front of
cameras. But we'll never know, because our systems rely on popularity.

~~~
nils-m-holm
> But we'll never know, because our systems rely on popularity.

And on self-confidence!

I have worked hard my entire life, have written about 20 books, and have lived
under the poverty threshold pretty my entire life. Why? Because I do not like
to be at the center of attention. You do not even have to be charismatic
(although that helps a lot). Just being able to be self-confident in the
presence of people goes a long way.

~~~
oh_sigh
I think there's more to it than that, at least for you. I just looked over
your site and just guessing but you could almost certainly be making $200k+ at
a FAANG as an individual contributor, which doesn't require you to be the
center of attention at all.

~~~
nils-m-holm
I guess we have different concepts of "center of attention". Having to report
back and justify yourself once a week is definitely too much for me.

That does not mean I do not want to do the work, I am just not able to talk
about it all the time.

~~~
oh_sigh
That's not what you need to do at one of those companies. I know this because
I am at one of those companies and am somewhat likeminded from what I've read
of your site and comments(though, if I'm a 7 on some scale, you might be an
11). As long as your actual performance is good, managers will not hassle you
if you self direct.

And even if it is painful for you, it takes about a year to fire you for not
communicating with your manager. Why not put up with maybe a year of pain if
it lets you save up enough money to live 10 years at near poverty level, but
choosing your own work and not struggling to earn money? I would write you a
recommendation if you want that would get you an in person interview if you
want.

~~~
nils-m-holm
I like your pragmatic approach, but I'm torn! Wouldn't any recommendation
reflect back on you if things go south? But then, I'm also curious. Maybe we
should continue this conversation via email? See
[http://t3x.org/contact.html](http://t3x.org/contact.html)

------
mekane8
There's a book called "Toxic Charity" that really changed my views on giving,
charity, and helping others in general. The upshot is that most of our quick-
hit solutions like this just end up creating more problems and leaving people
feeling worse. Help that doesn't hurt is about empowering people and letting
them take ownership. Easier said than done.

------
manbearpiggy
That first fundraiser Matt White is a real POS.
[https://breakthroughcancercoaching.com/success-
stories/](https://breakthroughcancercoaching.com/success-stories/)

~~~
jmkni
Can you elaborate?

~~~
jacquesm
Just click and read:

"By the grace of God, Janelle was introduced to me and we put her on the whole
Breakthrough Coaching System. She got rid of all the expensive supplements and
focused on a step by step strategy to healing. Janelle decided to find a
doctor who would monitor her progress while we worked together. After a year
of consistent effort her hard work paid off, Janelle went back to her
oncologist for the good news: no breast cancer detectable. Her body had
spontaneously healed itself.

As of today, Janelle is still cancer free and has become a cancer coach for
Breakthrough Cancer System. She offers her expertise and first hand knowledge
to every client we work with. Janelle knows first hand what it takes to cross
the bridge of cancer and come out healed. And if she can do it, so can you!"

I don't think it needs more evidence.

------
stevespang
“The White Savior Industrial Complex is not about justice,” Teju Cole wrote in
2012. “It is about having a big emotional experience that validates
privilege.”

You see this everywhere, like the wealthy people who sign up to feed the
homeless Thanksgiving Dinner at the Salvation Army Kitchen. Then later they
drive home to their warm mansions while the homeless go back to their cold
makeshift cardboard tents under the overpass.

~~~
vorpalhex
You're right, they shouldn't of fed the homeless.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
Give me a man a fish vs teach a man to fish. The system in the US is broken,
the Thanksgiving dinner for the homeless is only a flimsy bandaid, and the
real reason it's pernicious is because now the volunteer can sit back in the
warm glow of approval on Facebook/Instagram and think "There! Now I've done my
part".

~~~
chii
>"There! Now I've done my part".

they indeed have done their part. The problem isn't caused by these people.

~~~
onion2k
There's a very strong argument that wealth inequality does in fact cause
problems like systemic homelessness. One person hoarding massive amounts of
wealth generates a much smaller number of jobs and opportunities than many
people having a moderate amount of wealth. So, _maybe_ they do cause these
problems.

~~~
chii
the thing is, these rich people aren't storing their wealth under their
mattress or burying their gold.

their wealth is tied in stocks, so a lot of it is on paper. They also would
invest their wealth (as inflation would erode it). Investment means more jobs,
more work opportunities for those who don't have any.

the problem lies in policy. Things like stock buy back schemes and tax
"loopholes". But these have nothing to do with the rich, and everything to do
with government.

~~~
onion2k
_Investment means more jobs, more work opportunities for those who don 't have
any._

The point I was making is that having lots of small investors usually leads to
more job creation than one big one because small investors tend to invest in
smaller, less efficient companies. That inefficiency is actually good if you
want more jobs.

Also, a billionaire buying a $100m yacht from a Korean shipbuilder is great
for creating jobs in Korea, but it doesn't help much at home. Having a bigger
middle class means more of the money goes in to the local economy. Another
reason against individuals hoarding huge amounts of money.

~~~
WalterBright
> That inefficiency is actually good if you want more jobs.

Inefficiency does not create jobs. It means you can't compete and you spent
the money and went out of business.

> a billionaire buying a $100m yacht from a Korean shipbuilder is great for
> creating jobs in Korea, but it doesn't help much at home

Because of the way trade works, equal value flows both ways.

~~~
onion2k
_Inefficiency does not create jobs._

Of course it does, otherwise jobs would never be made redundant when companies
merge.

~~~
zozbot234
The value that's created by making those jobs "redundant" flows back to
investors, and is immediately put into other productive opportunities. Except
that the companies are now doing more with less which is typically good for
consumers, monopoly concerns aside.

~~~
WalterBright
> monopoly concerns aside

Scaling up usually increases efficiency up to a certain point, more scale then
starts decreasing it, as larger and larger bureaucracy tends to make the
organization less and less able to adapt. This is one reason why monopolies in
the free market, unless propped up by the government, tend to be pretty short
lived.

------
viking1992
What's the ugly part? The article talks about successful and unsuccessful
GoFundMe campaigns. Is the ugly part that some deplorables got millions from
other deplorables?

I deem the title click bait.

~~~
kraig911
It can get ugly. I did a gofundme to raise money for my daughter's stem cell
treatment. Half my extended family doesn't talk to me anymore. I'm sorry I was
short 20k in savings and couldn't figure it out on my own guys but I had to
swallow my pride and do whatever it took.

~~~
hkmurakami
Do they not talk to you because they gave you money? Or because somehow you
bright the family shame for asking others for help? Or something else?

~~~
kraig911
They don't talk to me because to them I was begging for money.

~~~
EdwardDiego
I'm sorry to hear that mate, but I totally get where you're coming from -
pride is nothing compared to your daughter's life.

